
UN says 10 year window to act on global warming, 3 degree warming inevitable - jansan
https://www.apnews.com/bd45c372caf118ec99964ea547880cd0
======
jansan
I thought adding some news from 30 years ago to the discussion might be
interesting.

------
planetzero
This is amazing. They even have the 10-year prediction, which is very close to
the 12-year prediction we hear politicians touting now.

